# Discovery HD Guide info



## TvilleBee (Feb 11, 2007)

Anybody else's guide info screwed up for Discovery HD? For about 3 wks now, it's been hit or miss that it is right. When it's messed up, it's a mirror of ch 182 (Disc SD). I've been having to use the web to get guide info for HD.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Yup. Same here.


----------



## WildBill (Dec 8, 2004)

I've seen the same thing. Don't know if this is unique to the 921. Tried to check against my old 6000, but they are both showing the correct guide information at the moment.


----------



## WildBill (Dec 8, 2004)

Was finally able to check the 6000 guide while the 921 guide was showing the SD listing in place of the HD listing, and the 6000 guide was correct. Looks to be a problem just for the 921. Odd.


----------



## TvilleBee (Feb 11, 2007)

WildBill said:


> Was finally able to check the 6000 guide while the 921 guide was showing the SD listing in place of the HD listing, and the 6000 guide was correct. Looks to be a problem just for the 921. Odd.


Thanks for checking, but as of this afternoon, I'll be retiring the 921 & installing my new 622... it was a good relationship, but sometimes you just have to move on


----------



## pghbob (Sep 14, 2004)

i've been having the same problem for at least a month.


----------

